# Detroit Graffiti HDR



## JRE313 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is My first Graffiti HDR shot.
Hope you enjoy!!!

CC welcome


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool, I bet that Detroit has a lot of talented graffiti artists!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not generally a fan of HDR.  Too often, the image created feels too artificial/fake.

I really like this particular shot, though.  For one, I don't think the HDR's too overdone.  Second, this is graffiti.  It's supposed to be visually "loud."

Good job!


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Mar 17, 2012)

Great Shot. I think HDR and graffiti go together very well.


----------

